# Newbee from MA



## beemanTodd (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm from central MA (Hudson) here. Currently taking the bee school offered by WCBA. Season 1 is upon me!!


----------



## tgrimrpr (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

tgrimrpr said:


> Welcome to beekeeping.


Welcome! I'm next door in Middlesex County. Good club you've got there - be sure to take advantage of it.

Tony


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Enjoy the class and it's good that you have a club close by. Good luck this year.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Todd!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome! Another Massachusetts beekeeper!

Check out Pearl City Apiary in my signature!


----------

